# Color balancing : Recognizing the Color



## robertwatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

---------------------------


----------



## KenC (Jun 19, 2013)

This really brings back memories of the color darkroom!  Have you done a color perception test, like this:  Color Test - Online Color Challenge | X-Rite ?  It might identify a very specific area where you have less acuity and this might help your color adjustment work.


----------



## grandpa_chris (Jun 19, 2013)

robertwatcher said:


> (The 2 combinations of blue/magenta and green/yellow that I also find valuable in my ring arounds, are not inlcuded in the PS Variations)



Curious that you do these blue/magenta and green/yellow but you do not do red/yellow or magenta/red or cyan/blue etc. In other words you've selected only two out of six possibilities. The rational escapes me.


----------

